# XL DSLR Shoulder Bag?



## j-nord (May 2, 2016)

I'm looking for help in finding a Large or XL DSLR shoulder bag. The bags I've been able to find are either way deeper (meant for vertical packing) or cinema bags that seem way too bulky and inefficient for DSLR.

I'm looking for the following:
- internal dimensions around 22-24"L x 14-16"W x 6-8"H
- the less external/additional pockets and bulk the better 
- Top loaded
- plenty of padded dividers
- preferably under $200

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## pwp (May 2, 2016)

Discussed in detail recently here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29626.msg591448#msg591448

-pw


----------



## LDS (May 2, 2016)

It looks the OP is looking for an even larger bag - but IMHO at that dimensions the bag becomes truly too large and heavy to be carried around easily, especially if it is more long and wide than tall. It's just alike taking a suitcase and trying to carry it around horizontal rather than vertical.

Keeping it rigid enough without increasing weight too much would be an issue too.

That's why today most bags of that size aren't shoulder bags but uses other form factors.


----------



## pwp (May 2, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I'm looking for help in finding a Large or XL DSLR shoulder bag.
> - preferably under $200
> Any suggestions?


That's a tough spec sheet. And for $200 you'll be needing to get second hand. I'd start prowling through CraigsList, Gumtree, eBay etc. Good luck!

-pw


----------



## Mikehit (May 2, 2016)

LDS said:


> It looks the OP is looking for an even larger bag - but IMHO at that dimensions the bag becomes truly too large and heavy to be carried around easily, especially if it is more long and wide than tall. It's just alike taking a suitcase and trying to carry it around horizontal rather than vertical.
> 
> Keeping it rigid enough without increasing weight too much would be an issue too.
> 
> That's why today most bags of that size aren't shoulder bags but uses other form factors.



I agree.
The dimensions in the OP are the same size as the limit to airline carry-on bag. Then pack it full of electronics and glass with minimal external padding, presumable non-rigid...and sling it on a single shoulder? No thanks....

So no, I am not sure you will find one because I am not sure who the market would be.


----------



## j-nord (May 2, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > It looks the OP is looking for an even larger bag - but IMHO at that dimensions the bag becomes truly too large and heavy to be carried around easily, especially if it is more long and wide than tall. It's just alike taking a suitcase and trying to carry it around horizontal rather than vertical.
> ...



Thanks for the the replies! I suspect you guys are right, a foot print this large would be too hard to keep rigid. Although the bag would never be too packed or heavy, it would have to be designed for that kind of load. 

Maybe there is another route I can go, I'm looking for a way to carry a FF dslr with a 400 f5.6 sized lens mounted and hood extended/on + a 70-200 sized lens with hood on + 1-2 other smaller primes or zooms. The bag could probably be as narrow as about 8-10inches (internal) if its long enough. I also hate deep bags, my current shoulder bag is a Canon 200DG (came with my 6D) with internal dims of 10.5x7.5x7, at 7.5 inch its deeper than I'd like.


----------

